# Laryneal Videostroboscopy & Laryngeal function study



## bmanus (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello Forum,

Is it appropiate to bill 31579 and 92520 together? If so can you give me the reasonings.
I think you should be able to since images are being taken with the 31579 and 92520 is an evaluation of the larynx but I'm too sure.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## benjaminxcarrillo (Sep 5, 2018)

*BCBS is Starting to Deny 92520*

Hello Everyone, 

I am finding BCBS is denying 92520 ( and this is just 2018. reports show they paid it in 15, 16, 17) when billed in the following manner:

E&M: 25
31579
92520: 59

I have sent appeal letters with NCCI print out, descriptions of the procedures, medical records, and medical reasoning. I have yet to get a favorable return. Is there anything else?


----------

